
Venmo did what with my data? My location was shared when I paid with the app - cgtyoder
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/02/22/venmo-noom-solitaire-shared-my-personal-info-data-firms/4795546002/
======
EfstathiadisD
It is to be expected. This should have been made public immediately. It is bad
for business and for consumer trust. We need a way to track Data on a global
scale and be better at handling errors..

